# Considering buying A6 Avant, any problems?



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

I lost my V10 touareg to flooding from hurricane Irene...so I'm currently looking for another vehicle...I've settled on the 2006 Audi A6 Avant. It has everything I need. I'm not too familiar with the C6's but hopefully someone on here can clue me in to any known issues i could face with this car. Is this car expensive to maintain? Anything I should look for when I test drive it or looking at it before I buy? Any advice that can make my car shopping a bit easier and my make driving this car fun for me would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

Bump


----------



## boggie105 (Sep 11, 2011)

We just bought a 2008 Avant, I haven't found much information out there about them being fairly new. The main thing I've read about is transmission problems, any small problems and I would walk away. Also, I've heard about problems with the 2004 All road's air suspension... Our 2008 has air suspension so I'm crossing my fingers they figured it out in 4 years. Not sure this was much help!


----------



## dufferdude (Jun 21, 2011)

I've had my avant for a year now. make sure the washer tube on the rear hatch has been replaced. mine cracked and spilled fluid all over the electronics. other then that no problems. 55k miles 06


----------

